# anybody know were to get real jungle vine?



## dertien616 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ive been looking for real wood jungle vines around 2 to 4 inches in diameter for a while now all i can find are businesses out of the country. need some help


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Zoo Med sells some now in two different sizes, they're called twisty vines. The ones I've gotten so far have either been 2-3 real vines all grown so they're wrapped around each other, rather pretty and shouldn't be too hard to find. Here's what the large and small size look like


----------



## dertien616 (Jul 28, 2011)

yeah I have some of those im looking for real vines straight from the jungle like frankenstien vines like 3 inches in diameter and those monkey ladder vines.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

found this:

Discount Dried Floral Crafts and Liana Vines

but unfortunately it's an overseas supplier


used some large vine wood in project at work last year that we sourced from a local supplier that a woodworker knew, but cannot remember the supplier.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Contact Cindy over at Vivarium Concepts
I buy Vines from her, She sells at the Local shows and has a Website

Poison Dart Frogs | Food Fruit Flies Supplies Vivarium Terrarium Moss Habitats | Wood Vine Cork Tubes | Consultation Sales by Vivarium Concepts


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

where are you located? I live in eastern mi, and harvest my own. I have a lot of grape vine? (I dont know why everybody calls it that, it doesnt produce grapes) Part of the year I work in the woods cutting trees, and find 4inch vines on almost a dayly basis, 6" isnt totally uncommon. I have it in 9 of my tanks and love it. It holds moisture well which grows moss great. I just stick it in the great stuff before it cures. It seems that there is nothing that you can do to stop it from growing though. I have had pieces cut for almost a year and it started growing again after about 2 months. It grows fast, and can cut off the lights from the other plants, so it requires pruning regularly, but I like it. it makes for a constant evolving tank. if interested, I can send you pics. let me know where you live, and if interested, maybe I can send you some.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

mcaiger53 said:


> I have a lot of grape vine? (I dont know why everybody calls it that, it doesnt produce grapes)


it probably is a grape, and does produce grapes, but not anything like the store bought ones. we have grape here, and they produce small green circular fruits, that only slightly resemble store bought. the real distinguishing factor is the leaves, which, from what i've seen' remain fairly similar (like an oak leaf)










james


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

that looks like it. I have never noticed any grapes tho. I work in the forest and it stays pretty wet about half the year, these vines are like the plague around here, its everywhere you look. I have had to cut down 40+ inch diameter hardwoods that have been choked out by the vine and died.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Black jungle sells llana vines


----------

